# Which Star Wars character are you?



## Ithrynluin (Mar 16, 2003)

Take this test to see which of the Star Wars crew you are.

You'll have to register I think, and ignore all the matchmaking stuff.

I am R2D2.  

Star Wars test


----------



## Mablung (Mar 16, 2003)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 16, 2003)

You copy pasted the wrong thing as a link.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ah, thank you for pointing that out, guys. Should work now.


----------



## Mablung (Mar 16, 2003)

I am Han Solo


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 16, 2003)

Yoda, I am


----------



## Kementari (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm Yoda!!! Very cool that personality test is


----------



## Khamul (Mar 16, 2003)

C3PO


> Even though "We're doomed" is your signature declaration, it's more of a comforting affirmation than a pessimistic prediction. Your Star Wars type is See-Threepio, the chatty protocol droid, and it's your gift for gab that comes in handy when you get yourself into a jam.



Can't really say that that's me.


----------



## Mablung (Mar 16, 2003)

Heres Han's description.



> "I wasn't going to let you get all the credit and take all the reward." While these may sound like the words of a mercenary, it's really the sentiments of a reluctant hero. You have a lot in common with Han Solo, the sarcastic soldier of fortune turned rebel pilot.
> 
> What you call confidence, others may call ego, but you don't care. You and those close to you know that inside the arrogant exterior is a loyal and selfless friend. After all, a pirate needs to maintain a certain reputation. When it comes to adventure, there's little you haven't done. Whether it's jumping out of a plane or charging the whitewater of the mountains, your courageous spirit yearns for another rush. And while your quests may sometimes have a reckless edge to them, you maintain a cool head through it all.
> The stars must be aligned, because Emode’s partner in crime wants your opinions! In return, you could get FREE stuff from the hottest brands when you take another fun test! It’s fast. It’s easy. So take the test now. Trust us, you’ll be glad you did.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 16, 2003)

LOL! I'm Yoda! 


> You are wise beyond your years — a sage for the ages, the master's master. That's why your Star Wars type is Yoda. Sure, you might not look too much like the little green Jedi Master, but you have a quiet contemplative way about you that commands respect.
> 
> People trust you, especially your friends who are constantly coming to you for advice and sometimes predictions. While you may not be able to tell them who's going to win the big game, you do possess the rare ability to see the big picture. You never lose sight of the fact that we're all part of a greater whole. It keeps you grounded and balanced, and it's the perfect cover for a mischievous sense of humor that always catches others off-guard. This mix of wisdom and impish delight promises to bring you long life...another thousand years or so anyway.


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm Princess Leia. Wee-Hee, Yay for Tomboys!


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *I'm Princess Leia. Wee-Hee, Yay for Tomboys! *



No fair I wanted Princess Leia!!!!
Instead I got C3-PO,and I hate him the most!


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm sorry. Maybe you clicked on the wrong ones or something.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 21, 2003)

No I picked the right ones I just hate the character I got!


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 21, 2003)

Well then maybe your true personality is hidden within you.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 21, 2003)

Maby,I don't really no I always thought I was somewhat of a Princess Leia(except without the buns)


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 21, 2003)

I am Chewbacca!!!!!!!!!!!

Strong!!!


----------



## Aerin (Mar 22, 2003)

> Aerin, you're Obi-Wan Kenobi
> 
> "If you strike me down, I will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine." Truly the words of a confident teacher, you and "old Ben" share the calm wisdom of someone who's seen it all. You are probably the type of person who enjoys giving back to the community, whether by organizing the annual block party or volunteering time to help others.



Don't know if it's really me; you'd have to consult my friends, hehe.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 22, 2003)

I took it again and got Luke Skywalker.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 22, 2003)

i've taken that before and got yoda. v. wierd. but, good being wise, it is. lol i luv the way he talks. hmmm i should start. another reason for my family to lock me in a box, it is.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 23, 2003)

Is there anyway too get Darth Vadar?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm a CHICK?!?!

Stupid thing gave me Princess Leia! Maybe its because I prefer to shove a blaster down someone's throat instead of talking about it.

Yet I am anti-war! Interesting...


----------



## Galdor (Mar 23, 2003)

lol, like Dain I also got Leia. But I went through again and changed a few things that I really couldn't decide on, and then got Yoda.


----------



## Zale (Mar 23, 2003)

What a load of ****. I could have 'been' anyone I wanted; it's a bit easy to pick the questions to be likened to the character of your choice.
Some of the questions make it very hard to reply honestly.

(BTW in case you think I'm bitter about my result I came out as Obi-Wan.)


----------

